

Campaign to name hurricanes after climate change deniers - jgv
http://climatenamechange.org/

======
glenra
Wow, is that a dumb idea. This might be a good time to re-read hurricane
expert Chris Landsea's 2005 resignation letter from the IPCC:

[http://cstpr.colorado.edu/prometheus/archives/science_policy...](http://cstpr.colorado.edu/prometheus/archives/science_policy_general/000318chris_landsea_leaves.html)

Quote: "It is beyond me why my colleagues would utilize the media to push an
unsupported agenda that recent hurricane activity has been due to global
warming."

------
S_A_P
Without getting into the dogma of this discussion is this going to change the
minds of these people? I could see this becoming a "badge" of sorts for the
deniers.

~~~
mikeash
I imagine the idea is not to change their minds, but change the minds of
people who are sitting on the fence.

I thought this was a bad idea until I saw that all of the proposed people are
politicians.

------
swartzrock
Oh yeah, attacking the disbelievers for their blasphemy in the name of Science
is a great idea.

~~~
abtinf
Yes, that is how science works. Its called the scientific method.

1\. Make up an untestable idea where you don't even know the sign of the
result.

2\. Shame others into accepting it.

3\. Celebrate science.

------
fuqua
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/2013/08/26/group-wants-hurricanes-named-after-politicians-who-deny-
climate-change/)

Will hurricane "Jim" really make people think about Senator Inhofe? I don't
think so.

~~~
Lambdanaut
In the video, the hurricanes had the first and last names of the politicians.

